# Tom Daley Has Finished His Olympic Cardigan And Now We Want One



## Prairie dog (Aug 6, 2021)

https://ca.yahoo.com/news/tom-daley-finished-olympic-cardigan-110248542.html

https://ca.yahoo.com/news/photos-tom-daley-knitting-during-172552595.html

Pretty amazing job.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 12, 2021)

Wow - he's really good! At both diving and knitting!


----------

